# Thrills & Chills



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I just did a search and found a web site that you can listen to tracks from it. Nice tunes! Too bad there aren't campy lyrics to go with the songs though. I was hoping there would be stuff like Creature from the Black Lagoon, Martian Hop, Haunted House, and Beware of the Blob. 
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/moonrays

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Check out Midnight Syndicate as well, they have very creepy Gothic music designed for Haunted Houses etc. You start to feel like a "psycho" while listening to it. If you type Midnight Syndicate in your search, you will find it.

Screamhaunt


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Midnight Syndicate is the bomb! I first heard them working at Queen Mary's Shipwreck, where they played one of Midnight Syndicates CDs in the Factory of Fears maze. I've been a fan ever since. You can listen to their CDs at www.13thtrack.com

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## james m (Jan 3, 2004)

I bought Midnight Sydicate's second (I think) Cd and it put me to sleep. I'm not a big fan of syntho-pop. I'd rather hear real musicians playing real instruments anyday over sampled music. Satans Cheerleaders, the Ghastly Ones, Bomboras, at least their really playing instruments. If you like that retro spy-surf spooky sounding stuff, I'd still recomend the Moon-Rays first. I think their tune "1313 Mockingbird Lane" is in that new movie with Zacherly.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

The Ghastly Ones are really cool. I really like their rendition of the theme from the Haunted Mansion done in that 60s retro driving surf guitar style. You can hear it in the media section of www.doombuggies.com

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a web page of sounds from Midnight Syndicate. I dunno. Sounds like real instruments to me.


----------



## james m (Jan 3, 2004)

No, Midnight Syndicate is just two guys with a couple of synths and a computer. I met them at the Halloween trade show last year. Nice guys though and i like their stuff it's just not real music. Listen to one of their cuts then listen to like "Blues for Vampira" or "Fear" http://www.ravenscott2000.com/ghouls.html you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Screamhaunt_
> 
> Check out Midnight Syndicate as well, they have very creepy Gothic music designed for Haunted Houses etc. You start to feel like a "psycho" while listening to it. If you type Midnight Syndicate in your search, you will find it.
> 
> Screamhaunt


They're awsome. Someone here told me about them and they are GREAT!



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Preceding our dreams is silence; a pause in our mortality. -- E. Riddle"

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------

